# Thinking about trying CJC-1295 DAC....



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 19, 2014)

So I was thinking of trying CJC-1295 DAC, because I read it is one of the most potent muscle building peptides. I was thinking of running it for a few weeks to test it out, and see if I like it better than IGF-1 LR3. I have a few questions about it first. First question, cycling is not required, just like HGH right? You take one dose a week, and micro doses throughout the day is ideal. Every week the dose doubles? I read that 100 mcg per dose is all your body can handle at one time. I don't really follow the empty stomach part when dosing, I read that if you eat food before your dose that it negates the GH being secreted. I think it meant the fat burning effects? Not too sure how it could negate it. It's subQ but I'd still like to play it safe and not go hypo by eating food beforehand.  If you've tried it, feel free to chime in and tell me how you liked it, and what your results were!


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 19, 2014)

CjcDAC is a GHRH that remains active up to 16 days. Take it subQ. 2mg twice a week is an excellent dose. You can further amplify the gh release by synergistically stacking it with a GHRP. 25mg of MK677 oral Secretagogue stacks perfectly with it and is extremely convenient. MK677 is taken once a day and puts out a dozen hgh pulses. It is similar to ghrp6 in effect but much more convenient.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 20, 2014)

I agree with JJ, I'm currently running 5mgs of cjcdac a week and mk677 at 25mgs a day. Woke up with numb and super stiff hands this morning.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Aug 20, 2014)

No the no dac


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just dosed my 2.5mgs of cjcdac, the head rush is strong.....I'll sleep like a baby tonight.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 20, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> CjcDAC is a GHRH that remains active up to 16 days. Take it subQ. 2mg twice a week is an excellent dose. You can further amplify the gh release by synergistically stacking it with a GHRP. 25mg of MK677 oral Secretagogue stacks perfectly with it and is extremely convenient. MK677 is taken once a day and puts out a dozen hgh pulses. It is similar to ghrp6 in effect but much more convenient.



So the CJC 1295 DAC is not worth doing unless it's stacked with something like MK677? I did a little research on MK677, seems to have been out for a number of years and has some good data behind it. You're saying 2mg twice a week so, 4mg a week of CJC? I'm not familiar on GHRP dosing either, I'll look into it more but how much of a difference does it make stacking them. What kinda results did you see?


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 21, 2014)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> So the CJC 1295 DAC is not worth doing unless it's stacked with something like MK677? I did a little research on MK677, seems to have been out for a number of years and has some good data behind it. You're saying 2mg twice a week so, 4mg a week of CJC? I'm not familiar on GHRP dosing either, I'll look into it more but how much of a difference does it make stacking them. What kinda results did you see?


CjcDAC is awesome by itself. I'm just saying stacked with MK677 is even better. If you run cjcDAC alone you get great muscle fullness, fat loss, enhanced recovery, etc.  That constant gh bleed really changes your physique.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 21, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> CjcDAC is awesome by itself. I'm just saying stacked with MK677 is even better. If you run cjcDAC alone you get great muscle fullness, fat loss, enhanced recovery, etc.  That constant gh bleed really changes your physique.



Yeah okay, I see what you're saying. I think I will just try out the CJC 1295 DAC first, but I wanna do a little bit more research first. So about the dosing, would three pins once a week be good enough? I'm a little fuzzy on dosage and timing. I know that you only pin one day a week, but how much that first day, a total of 300mcg (100mcg x3 pins)? And the next week would be a total of 600mcg? Then the third week 1200mcg, etc etc??? If I decide to try this out, which I probably will, I will make a log (did that for my IGF-1 LR3), keeping tracking of strength and weight, along with how I feel and stuff like that.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 21, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> CjcDAC is awesome by itself. I'm just saying stacked with MK677 is even better. If you run cjcDAC alone you get great muscle fullness, fat loss, enhanced recovery, etc. That constant gh bleed really changes your physique.


So how much differant is cjc 1295  none  dac,cause that is what i have to run w/ ghrp and igf1.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm not sure what I want, Dac or No Dac.... I definitely don't wanna be pinning 3x a day, everyday. I'm considering stacking GHRP-6 as well. I just don't have the time to pin 3x a day though! That's a lot of pinning. I've found a lot of contradicting info on dosing for Dac, No Dac, and GHRP, could anyone shed light on this? I'll continue to look into this but, if someone could let me know, that'd be great.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 21, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> So how much differant is cjc 1295  none  dac,cause that is what i have to run w/ ghrp and igf1.


Well from what I read, the Dac lasts longer and pulses GH while No Dac bleeds GH... not really finding data supporting which on is "better" though. But I've seen a lot of people argue either way.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 21, 2014)

I think right now that CJC-1295 DAC is probably the best choice for me. I will run it alone, without stacking (maybe add some MK677 later depending on how I like the CJC). I was planning 1mg twice a week, but can I take 1mg at a time? Do I need micro doses? Btw, any quality MK677 product links?


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 25, 2014)

Just got my CJC 1295 Dac today, last couple questions. Do I pin 1000mcg post or pre workout? Or does it even matter? A 1000mcg dose is alright, no micro doses required?


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 25, 2014)

No dose it whenever its convenient,  I usually dose it during a time I know I will be relaxing the next hour because tbe head rush I get is pretty strong.

I do 2 to 2.5mgs, twice a week. Thats 4 to 5mgs a week.


----------



## tl0311 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm thinking about 10 MG's a week. Expensive stuff though.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 25, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> No dose it whenever its convenient,  I usually dose it during a time I know I will be relaxing the next hour because tbe head rush I get is pretty strong.
> 
> I do 2 to 2.5mgs, twice a week. Thats 4 to 5mgs a week.



Awesome, I'm gonna pin now, then I'll start a new thread for the log I'm gonna keep.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 25, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I'm thinking about 10 MG's a week. Expensive stuff though.


At 10mgs a week, you'd build up igf levels comparable to 6-8ius of legit pharm hgh. Genos are $300 for 36iu, you do the math.


----------



## tl0311 (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh I know. I should have done a test a when I was using 600mcgs ghrp2 a day. Felt like quality GH. The changes were incredible too.  Peptides are the way to go by far. Hopefully when finances are lined up I'll be using 10mgs DAC with 600mcgs hex. Along with the aas,and probably a little slin.
Also I'm a sucker for myo inhibitors. Probably try the new one superior has.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 25, 2014)

Start off at 2-4mgs brother, no reason to jump to 10mgs right away. The key is consistency, thats what builds igf1 levels. Do what you can afford. Also, at 2-4mgs you can add mk677 or a ghrp for more releases.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 26, 2014)

We have a huge 70% off on cjc dac right now! Time to get it,  thats a huge savings.  You can't beat that with a baseball bat!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=202034


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 4, 2014)

I am now running both dac and no dac,prework out I run no dac at 100mcg and bedtime 100mcg of dac along with igf1 lr3  and des igf1 preworkout and I pin ghrp2 pre and grp6 bedtime all at 100mcg  so you are saying 1gr of dac per pinning,wow that a complete full 1ml slin pin right?


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes.

I have started to notice strength gains finally! But they mostly are noticeable in my larger muscles like my chest and my legs. I flux in body weight a little more now 184lbs-187lbs rather than 180lbs-183lbs. The dreams are still pretty prevalent, except my memory of them isn't as good as when I first started the CJC.  The GHRP is making me hungry like crazy! I have been trying to control myself from over eating, this stuff is just really strong. I have enough CJC and GHRP for 2 months total, I might switch to CJC no DAC with the GHRP-6 since I'm already pinning 2x a day. Time will tell, only 2 weeks in.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 15, 2014)

We are now getting cjc dac in 5mg vials, if you are interested PM me. I can also give a nice discount if you want to make a nice bulk buy. I'm not talking about a 25% off usual discount. I'm talking about saving a fuck ton of cash!!!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Sep 16, 2014)

CJC w/DAC for the win...  Finally started running w/dac instead of the w/o dac and I am loving it.  The GH bleed definitely is doing more for me than the pulses of no dac + GHRP


----------

